# Cycling doesn’t harm male sexual health.



## Cycleops (12 Jan 2018)

A new report has revealed that cycling does not compromise male sexual health so all you guys on here can rest easy. Previous reports have suggested otherwise.

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42651568


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jan 2018)

Good to know I suppose


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2018)

Did anyone believe the previous reports?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2018)

Good I will let my 15 kids know.


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2018)

You can always rely on the BBC to rise to the occasion


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jan 2018)

pawl said:


> You can always rely on the BBC to rise to the occasion


...as well as the cyclists.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2018)

I never found cycling caused me any problems, when I had problems some years ago illness and surgery were the culprits.


----------



## Wobbly John (12 Jan 2018)

"...high intensity cyclists - those who have cycled for more than two years more than three times per week and averaging more than 25 miles per day ..."

<facepalm>


----------



## subaqua (12 Jan 2018)

I dunno if saddle is adjusted wrong but errrrm . Not flaccid .. after a ride but opposite ..


----------



## Fonze (12 Jan 2018)

I push my wienie through the hole in my saddle .. not in winter though ..


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2018)

Fonze said:


> I push my wienie through the hole in my saddle .. not in winter though ..




i always thought that was the idea


----------



## Fonze (12 Jan 2018)

As I've got older the hole can be made smaller ..


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2018)

Fonze said:


> As I've got older the hole can be made smaller ..



That applies to most fella's, it's due to wear and tear.


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2018)

I would rather just ride my bike


----------



## iandg (12 Jan 2018)

Did my first 100 mile ride when I was 12 and the cycling bug has been with me since. 4 healthy kids aged 29 to 21. Never did believe the 'myth'. If anything days out on the bike always made me feel more h**ny


----------



## Alan O (12 Jan 2018)

Cycleops said:


> A new report has revealed that cycling does not compromise male sexual health so all you guys on here can rest easy. Previous reports have suggested otherwise.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42651568


I hope my wife doesn't find out - it would be my last excuse gone


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> That applies to most fella's, it's due to wear and tear.



Well I should be alright then after 17 years of marriage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2018)

I ride and I'm single. I blame the biking.


----------



## Drago (13 Jan 2018)

It compromised my sexual health when I was commuting in shorts and got my bits tangled up in the chainset. Thanks to swift medical intervention I recoverd fairly well, but I now have a ten position indexed erection.

Seriously though (not like me!) I've been very fortunate and never really suffered numb bits or owt like that.


----------



## Jason (13 Jan 2018)

I've been called numb nuts by a driver,but he had sped away before i could check and say no,all good thanks


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jan 2018)

Jason said:


> I've been called numb nuts by a driver,but he had sped away before i could check and say no,all good thanks


I wonder if that’s how @numbnuts got his name.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jan 2018)

Did any 'experts' ever conclude that riding a horse could be bad for male sexual health... or was it just silly cyclists?


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Jan 2018)

This is good news....have to admit those Kevlar shorts are starting to chafe a bit.


----------



## Maenchi (13 Jan 2018)

Always been an urban myth, only the next time some bloke makes a joke about saddle height or the saddle being slim and then says 'do you have any kids ?' i'm going to say 'yes'..... I don't, but that is another story........crazy how it gets perpetuated though innit ?


----------



## normgow (13 Jan 2018)

A few years ago an Italian professor came out with a report stating that cycling could cause impotence. Mario Cippolini suggested the professor send his wife and daughter to him for a good seeing to and no more was heard from the professor.


----------



## Biff600 (13 Jan 2018)

Does this include 'Self-love' 

Asking for a friend !!!!!


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Jan 2018)

One previous scare story involved a comparison between a group of elite level professional MTBers and a group of everyday casual commuter riders in Austria. The pro rider spent 6hrs+ hammering down slopes every day, and the commuters pootled about 2x30mins per day. When picked up by the press the study was warped into cyclists vs non cyclists which is most definately was not.


----------



## Fenrider (13 Jan 2018)

Cycleops said:


> cycling does not compromise male sexual health


I never doubted it!


----------



## haulfan (16 Jan 2018)

Cycleops said:


> A new report has revealed that cycling does not compromise male sexual health so all you guys on here can rest easy. Previous reports have suggested otherwise.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42651568


Quite a relief I suppose given many conflicting reports! All I can tell you is that a two to three hour bike ride certainly gets the heart pumping and improves the circulation! Very much a plus point during this wintry spell.


----------



## postman (17 Jan 2018)

Brilliant news my mate told me he was having sex at 72.Now he says he will introduced himself to the widows at numbers 74 and 76.


----------



## MrPie (19 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> It compromised my sexual health when I was commuting in shorts and got my bits tangled up in the chainset. Thanks to swift medical intervention I recoverd fairly well, but I now have a ten position indexed erection.
> 
> Seriously though (not like me!) I've been very fortunate and never really suffered numb bits or owt like that.


Is that in the big ring or little ring?


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well I should be alright then after 17 years of marriage



I've got a bit more wear and tear in the system than you have, I've been married for 35 years.


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Dec 2018)

I finally got round to reading the paper on this, which I take to be this one:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0022534717777221 I know it was published after the article

It does say, sexually, your running and swimming peers suffer much the same, but your urethra doesn't seem to hold its own. Strictures https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/medicine-and-dentistry/urethra-stenosis being the primary reported issue, and numbness.


----------



## subaqua (18 Dec 2018)

It does. Every time I go out for the day on the bike my missus kicks me in the nuts when I get home


----------



## Ilovehills (18 Dec 2018)

Load of old pish


----------



## Globalti (20 Dec 2018)

It never did me any harm when I was a teenager even though cycling home from my girlfriend's house was always uncomfortable for the first mile or two on a narrow hard plastic 70s saddle.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2018)

Cycling never caused me any issues. The 'married gentlemans' operation did. Never again.


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Cycling never caused me any issues. The 'married gentlemans' operation did. Never again.


Eek. Which thing never again?

The act itself, marriage, operation?


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Eek. Which thing never again?
> 
> The act itself, marriage, operation?



The op !


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> The op !


Fair enough, but I think most people tap out at one.

I have been considering it, having learned my lesson this time round... but now I think I'll just ride my bike until it is no longer an option.


----------



## sleuthey (26 Dec 2018)

Before the recent BBC report was issued, surely any cautions arrising from previous reports were compensated for by cycling accomplishing basic well known fertility advice such as keeping cool, raising your heartbeat and staying slim.


----------

